# Sour honey



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't answer your question as to what type of nectar your bees may have gotten into, but I have learned that after sitting in the buckets for a month or two, the taste of somewhat 
different honey most often changes into something delicious. Don't be too hasty.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Doc5000; we have a very strong Cabbage Palm (Sabal Palm) flow during July most years and the honey is just like you describe. In central FL this year the trees had very little nectar, but the flow lasted all the way from July to late August. The honey is usually used for bakery honey if there's enough to extract. BTW, it's somewhat more watery than other local honey. Makes good holdover stores until something better blooms!


----------



## Doc5000 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you. I appreciate the info. I am going to extract a little of it because it is so unusual, and leave the rest for the bees. The fall honey around here is fantastic, so I will take all of that for us.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am in East Orlando area and I too have seen that slightly sour Reddish honey and was wondering what it was.

I did not get any this year either.

So that is the Palm Honey - well I can go home now I learned me somethin' t'day.


----------

